# Terrifying moment with gracie :(



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She was eating her food and she ran off with it under the table as she does and suddenly i herd all this wheezing. Ran over and she was chocking on a bit of meat. I couldnt get my fingers down to get it out and didnt want to risk pushing it in any further. So i held her in one hand and with the other i scruffed her and kind of shook her head side to side and said piece of meat came flying out. Sooo scary and i used to shout the ex to sort stuff out like that but i came through for gracie. Going to make sure all her food is cut in to very small pieces from now on


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

They do like to scare you!!

dont cut all her meat up so small she doesn't have to chew though, if you leave it big and just feed her in her cage so she cant stash it anywhere she should be fine. 

Have you tried her on DOCs yet? most ferrets love them and you can just pop em in whole


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Tried her on what??? 

xx


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Doc....day old chicks....fetters love them.glad your ferret is fine now.on the odd occasion l put a whole rabbit in to the run for mine not had any problem with them eating it yet so just think you have been a little unlucky with your guy.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea she has had them since i got her, it was the blooming minced stuff she chocked on. I had to clear out my chest freezer since having the dogs on raw AND gracie its constanly full with frozen meat, i had 100 chicks delieved from the same place that the rescue i got her from uses as they feed chicks.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

tashax said:


> Yea she has had them since i got her, it was the blooming minced stuff she chocked on. I had to clear out my chest freezer since having the dogs on raw AND gracie its constanly full with frozen meat, i had 100 chicks delieved from the same place that the rescue i got her from uses as they feed chicks.


Haha, we got a new freezer for the dogs sttuff and louie's, and hopefully I'm eventually going to have the cats eating raw as well (although they hate it at the moment )

Do you give your chicks whole? Lou loves the feet and beaks lol, and he loves lapping up the yolk from them as well lol

just remember not to feed them too often as they dont have much nutrional value


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

shoreset said:


> Haha, we got a new freezer for the dogs sttuff and louie's, and hopefully I'm eventually going to have the cats eating raw as well (although they hate it at the moment )
> 
> Do you give your chicks whole? Lou loves the feet and beaks lol, and he loves lapping up the yolk from them as well lol
> 
> just remember not to feed them too often as they dont have much nutrional value


Yep she has them whole, she has them as treats, when she is good (which is never) :lol:


----------

